# I'm Having Fun now!



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

For years my husband has told me "I have no friends". My friends are all mothers. The last thing I want to do at 9:00 at night is go out partying. So right before he left I started asking them if they wanted to go out. To my surprise they did. We all made arrangement for someone to watch..ha it was their father for me who took them that night..and I went to dinners, bars, breakfasts. I feel so good. All the other ladies seemed to need that time also. I had friends I never even knew were divorced in the past. I am so grateful to have a support system


----------



## Hopelessus (Oct 29, 2014)

*I'm not afraid and Advice*

Through all of this separation I have realized that this can be a new beginning in life. I am not afraid to tell my friends or his family. Most give great advice. But how much should I listen to. Is it really good advice. Everyone has their own opinion but generally its the same.


----------

